# Mustang GT500KR -> KI3T?



## Warborg (Jan 23, 2004)

Just curious, has anyone modded a Mustang GT500KR to KI3T from Knight Rider 2008? I would just be interested to see any examples on how this has been done. Some screenshots I have seen make it look mostly stock, others a bit more then stock (not talking about attack mode, have no interest in that).


----------



## Mello Yello (Jun 22, 2010)

I was thinking about doing a KITT from the 2008 Knight rider but I decided not to go that way. Im sure someone will do a Knight rider but not me. Kitt will always be a trans am not a mustang.

Im doing mine in gloss black with flat black stripes. Interior will be tan. Its a very nice kit but I havent started on it yet. Hopefully next week after I get my camaro done.


----------



## Warborg (Jan 23, 2004)

Mello Yello said:


> I was thinking about doing a KITT from the 2008 Knight rider but I decided not to go that way. Im sure someone will do a Knight rider but not me. Kitt will always be a trans am not a mustang.
> 
> Im doing mine in gloss black with flat black stripes. Interior will be tan. Its a very nice kit but I havent started on it yet. Hopefully next week after I get my camaro done.


Well, most people seem to feel as though KITT should have remained a GM, I'm one of them (although KIFT/Knight Rider 2000 was a redressed Dodge Stealth)... Would have made more sense to me to use the '06 Camaro Concept for the new show instead. But it is what it is and it's "cannon" now, I have the GT500KR kit so I'd like to dress it up like KI3T if I can... Was just hoping someone out there might have already tackled it.. Would be nice to have KI3T sitting next to my KIFT model...


----------

